# Callaway turbo Accordian replacement options?



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

quick and short of it

Callaway used a flexible accordian pipe to connect the wastegate dump to the downpipe.

The one I got isn't in the best shape.. and I would like to either replace it or get something else that would work to connect it to the downpipe (+- 1 inch space between em)

*What are my options for replacing this? *

I have thougght of welding on flanges and bolting them together, but its a tight spot for this


any thoughts?

not mine but this is what the accordian piece looks like









Unlike the one pictured, my wastegate is a Turbonetics style with no flange at the dump from what I can see


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Vibrant makes a similar hose, not sure if it's the diameter you need though.
http://vibrantperformance.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=1022_1248


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

MINT! Thanks! 
That would definitely work if its the right size :thumbup:
Will have to measure it tonight..


You know about 10 years ago vibrant used to make just ricey stuff.. 
I am super impressed with what they sell lately..


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Agreed. We get their catalog at the shop and the fabrication components are AMAZING. The quality of stuff coming out of them lately is top notch. I still remember the nasty ricey mufflers they sold at first, lol. Now if we're after fabrication stuff, they're the first we go to .


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

WOW how old is that wastegate lol? that tubing from vibrant would probably get the job done. it looks like the stuff u have is better quality tho


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

thats not mine pictured (just a pic i found online)..lol mine has a turbonetics on it, which is old too but in much etter shape

I am gonna get a better look at mine tonight and see what shape its in.
:thumbup:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

I've used quite a bit of Vibrants fabrication parts and I agree... they are definitely not the company they once were. Great products. 

And this is what you want. 

http://vibrantperformance.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=1022_1064_1254


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Jeebus said:


> I've used quite a bit of Vibrants fabrication parts and I agree... they are definitely not the company they once were. Great products.
> 
> And this is what you want.
> 
> http://vibrantperformance.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=1022_1064_1254



Yea vibrant has stepped their big up ten fold over the years :thumbup:


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

I measured the accordian last night and its 38mm ID

These look great
Only problem I see with these pieces is the ablility to "clamp" them on like the original

I don't see these being able to "squished" easily..


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

Have you tried Turbonetics? I got one for my Callaway about 6 or 7 years ago and they still had some stock. The pictured wastegate is the early Turbonetics Delta Gate 1 and I think I have one in my basement somewhere. If no one has one I know that Turbonetics sells the flanges and a flex pipe that you weld in place. I thought about doing that to mine just for a little added security.


----------



## CallawayTurbo (Mar 14, 2006)

try looking in Google for BELLOWS.

this is how I found mine in Ebay 
but sure was a quest.

I contacted turbonetics for a rebuild kit for my deltagate several times but nobody replied ...... ever :banghead:


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

HAH 
google found me this http://shop.callawaycars.com/Bellows-Wastegate-Stainless-Steel-CTTC-250428200.htm

lol wonder if its the same?


----------



## CallawayTurbo (Mar 14, 2006)

I checked and will confirm.

ownership proof is required so when they fit you can order them trough me.

will inform when I know dimensions.

:wave:


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

awesome!
you have a callaway vette?


----------



## CallawayTurbo (Mar 14, 2006)

Guys,

The bellows from Callaway is not available anymore, sold out.


I will check if SEM can reproduce with the parts they bought from ND.
stay tuned :wave:


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

:beer:thank you sir!


----------



## CALLAWAY TURBO (Aug 27, 2005)

Old thread but did anyone find a replacement?
The vibrant part is not nearly as flexible.


----------



## CallawayTurbo (Mar 14, 2006)

I sold 2 pieces to my friend Jim JPawl recently as I converted my downpipe to fit an Turbosmart wastegate 38mm and dont need them anymore
You can check him if he is willing to sell 1 of them


----------



## CALLAWAY TURBO (Aug 27, 2005)

CallawayTurbo said:


> I sold 2 pieces to my friend Jim JPawl recently as I converted my downpipe to fit an Turbosmart wastegate 38mm and dont need them anymore
> You can check him if he is willing to sell 1 of them


What does that downpipe look like?

The problem I had was the outlet of the wastegate isn't aligned very well with the dump pipe
on the downpipe. Otherwise I could probably use the inflexible pipe.


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

CALLAWAY TURBO said:


> What does that downpipe look like?
> 
> The problem I had was the outlet of the wastegate isn't aligned very well with the dump pipe
> on the downpipe. Otherwise I could probably use the inflexible pipe.


That is bizarre, everytime I have put a kit together even from pieces the wastegate lines up, unless you are using something other than a Delta Gate. 

On another note I have never had an issue with Turbonetics answering questions, although I have not used them recently. It may also be that using Chris Rado's shop in Reading may have helped. He always had parts laying around.


----------



## CALLAWAY TURBO (Aug 27, 2005)

Corrado1900T said:


> That is bizarre, everytime I have put a kit together even from pieces the wastegate lines up, unless you are using something other than a Delta Gate.
> 
> On another note I have never had an issue with Turbonetics answering questions, although I have not used them recently. It may also be that using Chris Rado's shop in Reading may have helped. He always had parts laying around.


Yeah and its the original downpipe from Callaway. 
And its not like its off on one axis, its off on two axis.
Deltagate, Rotomaster, etc all original. 
Guess the welder was coming back from a rough weekend when he did mine.


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

Is it a true Callaway manifold with the name embossed in the casting or is it a ND casting as they changed some of the metalurgy, to make them more resilient, from what has been said and if so may have had different tooling made from the original. Shift the hole location on the turbo up or down a 1/8" and things will go together but not line up. Has the flange on the downpipe been repaired at all? Slightly different clock on the flage could make them misalign. These are jsut a few of the many possibilities that couls make the wastegate misalign with the return tube. Just some thoughts.


----------



## CALLAWAY TURBO (Aug 27, 2005)

Corrado1900T said:


> Is it a true Callaway manifold with the name embossed in the casting or is it a ND casting as they changed some of the metalurgy, to make them more resilient, from what has been said and if so may have had different tooling made from the original. Shift the hole location on the turbo up or down a 1/8" and things will go together but not line up. Has the flange on the downpipe been repaired at all? Slightly different clock on the flage could make them misalign. These are jsut a few of the many possibilities that couls make the wastegate misalign with the return tube. Just some thoughts.


Its all Callaway though and through (got the car back in '93) so I'm 
pretty sure there weren't any repairs in that area as it only had 46k miles on it. 

I can believe that there might be some slop in how all of it goes together.

Who knows though. 
Check it out ...


----------

